# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Fingerpainting on my cell phone

## Jaxilon

This is what happens when sitting in a hospital waiting room. I had watched Torstan's video on making mountains and while Sketch Guru doesn't have layers and so on I sort of followed the concept. It's just for fun though, after all you can't do very well with your finger on a tiny screen....at least not with my fingers.

----------


## Rythal

Not bad. Going to take it any further?

----------


## Jaxilon

I don't think so. I think I'll wait and pick up a small stylus and try something with that at some point. It was just something I was fiddling with while sitting in the waiting room trying to pass the time. I can't do much with my big fingers and my tiny phone screen anyway though.

----------

